# My First VIV custom build



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

I own 2 bearded dragons and a uromastyx together a few years back, and lost interest in them, i found out about this website, and i re-found my interest in the lizards and seeing the custom VIV builds really made me what to give it a go!  so here i go ---> 


First i found the biggest possible measurements in my room which 58" x 24" x 26" went to the local timber yard at got it cut in hardwood ply, has a nice finish.










Then we assembled the bottom back and side, not the top as then i have more room for assembling the inside! so here it is -->










I then decide to slate the floor in the viv to help retain the heat in the viv, the slate was welsh nature slate. here's how it looks --->


















Then grouted and seal the slate in so there was no leaks under the slate, would want a leak and wood start rotting.



I've now started to build the fake rocks now, so i have used jabilite, which i got from B and Q. this is how its going what do you think???









































still got more to come yet, but this is how its going!  

Cheers


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good so far, very interesting. Looking at building a viv aswell soon.


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

*Just a Quick update*

Decide to scrap the left hand side part, and added a basking rock, and some pyramids into the back ground, the darker patch on the jablite are were i have melted it with a lighter to give it a rocky look! so here it is  --> 


























Still going to add a lot more!!


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks really cool! I'm definitely going to attempt a custom viv in the near future.


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

*Just a Quick update*

More progress on the viv, added some smaller shelf's along the back and started to put the rock look all over the back and side! didn't realize how long this actually take, but making progress, hopefully will be grouting soon  Here it is -->










cut into the backing to give shelf extra support.



















View from above.  










So what do you think?


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Hmm i may have read over it but what is this going to be for?


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

Will be for Bearded dragons!


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

cool, i like the lay out, but try not to make all the colours too dark, or it will look like one dark mess, try to make the foreground stand out a bit more, i would personally add some sandy colours, but each to their own, good luck


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

still got to grout the lot before i can even start thinkin about painting it! lol long way from that yet!


----------



## Reptile442 (Jul 22, 2011)

cant wait till its finshed


----------



## Beardy_C (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking excellent Jud, your doing well mate!!! Back to college soon


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

*Just a Quick update*

More progress on the viv, finished all the rock look background, here is how its going, --->

Finished Back ground









Added two more ledges on the left.









Added some Egypt style rock carving into the corner


















Also added another rock base into the middle









Also begun grouting some off the backing and the stairs 



























What do you think?? 

Cheers


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

Beardy_C said:


> Looking excellent Jud, your doing well mate!!! Back to college soon


Cheers and yeah the joys  lol


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

*Just a Quick update*

Finally onto the grouting stage, had to move the viv into the study as the grout not drying that well out in the garage in the cold, so here it is going.










had to leave the last shelf on the right side out to grout the bottom on the viv and the ledge on that side, made it a lot easier!  










This is the whole thing, few more layers of grout then onto adding some colour!  









What do you think?


----------



## psewell (Oct 20, 2011)

looks really nice. i wish i was able to build a viv like this :2thumb:


----------

